# Introducing Oscar



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

I've been lurking here for a while (since January) and decided to post an introduction. This is Oscar, our 19 week old puppy that we got from a local breeder in late December at 10 weeks. He epitomizes all that we were looking for in a dog and is, from what I've read here, very typical of the breed.

Kevin aka Oscar's Dad


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Oscar is a cutie. Have fun with him.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Oscar and family! :welcome:
We like your pictures!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome Kevin and Oscar. He is very sweet!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome Oscar. We like pictures.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome, Kevin and Oscar!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome and love your pictures of Oscar


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Doen't get much cuter than that! Welcome!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome !!! What a sweet baby you have!!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome Kevin and Oscar!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oscar is lovely,yes he looks a true Hav,typical of the breed,lucky you!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute! I can't wait to bring my puppy home on Saturday. Oscar made our short list for names, but we decided to go with Maccabee.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

HannahBearsMom,

Maccabee sounds great too. Enjoy your new puppy and be sure to post pictures! 

I'm finding that raising a puppy is every bit as time consuming as raising children, just the time-frame is compressed. At least I'm hoping it is, because with 3 children already in the house, I can't take it for too much longer:biggrin1:

Kevin


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! How is the bell system working for you? Oscar sure is cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Kevin . Glad to hav another guy on here . All these women are too much. Be prepared, there's only a few guys on here. Good looking puppy. Welcome


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Kevin and welcome...Oscar is simply adorrrrrable!!!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome...Oscar is really cute...love the bottom pic lol two of mine seem to always be lugging toys around lol!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> HannahBearsMom,
> 
> Maccabee sounds great too. Enjoy your new puppy and be sure to post pictures!
> 
> ...


Wow Kevin, you are one busy Daddy-guy! So how old are your children?

LOVE the pictures of Oscar; he is a really handsome pup! Thanks for posting the pics!

And, welcome to the forum; I'm pretty new here myself. Looking forward to hearing all kinds of stories about Oscar - and more pics!

Wed, 29 Feb 2012 18:35:31 (PST)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Oscar!!!! Oh is he adorable, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi there-love the name Oscar!


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Wow Kevin, you are one busy Daddy-guy! So how old are your children?
> 
> LOVE the pictures of Oscar; he is a really handsome pup! Thanks for posting the pics!
> 
> ...


Carol,

Thanks. My children are 11, 9, and 5. They keep me busy too. The 11 and 9 year- olds are really helping with the training and management of the new puppy.

Kevin


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Carol,
> 
> Thanks. My children are 11, 9, and 5. They keep me busy too. The 11 and 9 year- olds are really helping with the training and management of the new puppy.
> 
> Kevin


Five is very young for a child actually to work with a dog, especially a puppy. But 11 and 9, easier! How delightful that they are helping out - of course that's extra work for you, too! (managing and supervising the helping-out!)

Your family must be just wonderful! You have to be a truly great Daddy, to humans and dogs alike! Good work!

Looking forward to lots of posts from you - with pictures, too!

I read your training question too, and don't have much to say about that, except that I think it's crucial not to let the dog get really traumatized. Camellia is my second really-traumatized dog, and her trauma with other dogs may last for her lifetime. We're working on it, and always will, but great care is necessary in the workings.

Wed, 29 Feb 2012 20:03:23 (PST)


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Oscar is a very handsome guy - hope more pictures are on the way!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME and congratulations on your newest baby, Oscar!! 

Good for you joining the forum! I have 2 kids, my son just turned 10 and my daughter is 6 1/2. She was barely 5 when we got our hav and it is so wonderful to watch them all growing up together! AND being raised in a houseful of kids is GREAT socialization! LOL
Tillie ADORES kids and I'd be willing to bet Oscar does too!!


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Off topic a bit. I just noticed in Safari on my iPad that my Avatar image is rotated, but it's fine in Firefox on my PC. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:whoo:Welcome Oscar & Kevin to the forum , what a handsome guy , keep the pictures coming. Eddie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Since I don't have my iPad yet, I can't address the rotated avatar issue, but perhaps someone else can. Your little boy, Oscar is adorable and will no doubt bring much joy into your life. It's wonderful raising puppies with children. I, too, look forward to hearing more stories and seeing pictures of Oscar as he grows up. You're right, it happens very fast. Before you turn around, they're grown, so enjoy every minute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Kevin and your little guy, Oscar! He is absolutely adorable. What a great breed to have for your children. My granddaughter can get Abby to do things we can't!

Things do get better but you're always wondering "when"! I would say three months before the worst is over but the potty training can last longer.

Thanks for sharing all the cute pictures - I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Welcome to you and Oscar!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

He is a cutiepie ! I have a white Havie born Sept 23 , so our "kids" are the same age! I live in CT also. NE of Hartford. Maybe a playmate sometime!?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

People are always asking me about breeders in the Northeast. Which did you use if you don't mind my asking? Your puppy is adorable! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Woohoo, more people from CT!!!

Welcome Kevin, Oscar has the sweetest face!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome Kevin and Oscar! Hate to say it bud -- you don't have 3 kids on your hands -- you got 4 of them! 

Oscar is spectacular! Have fin with him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations, Kevin and Oscar! You are absolutely right when you say that raising these precious puppies are every bit as time consuming as raising children! For a time. It does get easier. I didn't realize how much easier it had gotten.....until we brought in ANOTHER one! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:welcome: Kevin, Oscar and family!! What a cutie he is. Lots of Havs up in the NE...playdates not too far from you as well!

The hav people are the best! Welcome to the forum and havanese life 

Kara


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Grindstone50, I sent you a PM.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

FancyNancy,

I got Oscar from a breeder named Karen Duprat of Meadowview Havanese (http://meadowviewhavanese.com/index.html). We found her through the AKC breeder referral site. We purchased Oscar before I discovered this forum on a bit of an impulse buy. We had researched the breed, and knew we wanted a Havanese, but hadn't learned all the details of selecting a breeder that I now know. Oscar's sire is a champion with champion lines, and several generations of OFA registered animals. the dam, however does not have all her testing done, and is not registered in OFA. There are some champions in her lineage, but not as many. That being said, I think Karen is a good breeder. She works with HRA, shows some of her dogs (including another one from the same two parents), and maintains a very good and safe environment for the puppies. I felt (and still feel) completely confident in my decision. She gave Oscar a great start in life. He was well socialized to other dogs and people, had several of his own health tests done, was microchipped, and even had a GREAT start on the house training. She did give me a health guarantee, and we remain in contact. I do not anticipate any problems.

In my opinion, Karen does not meet the high standards some would look for in a breeder, but she is far from a back-yard-breeder, and VERY far from a puppy mill. I would not hesitate to recommend her, but I understand if others do not feel the same.

Regards,
Kevin


----------

